# All sorted out Yippie!!!!!!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We took the 90gl apart, (kept the water) cleaned and no ssand .
put it back and is looking great and was verry pain free .
Scrubbed the rock in hopes to rid spiders ,and the only thing thats coral in it is the bubble coral (no choice)
we put the sand in a bucket on the balconty .
today i went out to smoke a 2pm and was just looking aT the bucket and LOW and BEHOLD ...........a tiny weenie baby goby swimming around on the top layer so we quickly put it with the parents .
here i thaught they were eating all the eggs now i feel bad for this lol.
if that baby survived that then it just might live lol.
So now im making a list of new stuff woohooo.
This am the first thing i saw .........yup a spider ,little bugger .
so when i water change i will scrub rocks again and will do this till i see no more .Plus i see a couple of antipasta and zap them while im at it .
So hopefully in 3 to 4 weeks i can buy some coral ..........underthesea 
i cant wait ,i will need lots i lost all my zoas!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Woot!*

Congratulations on your baby goby!!! 

I know how you feel, all the loss -- then you see a new sign of life, it's incredible! I can't remember what kind of gobys you got.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL blossom.. antipasta.. I can never remeber that dang name either rofl.

I am happy its going well


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks u 2 .
They are orange spotted sleeper goby's , very beautifull coloring .
Last night i had a suspicion that my 2 orange clowns would be ok to put with the clarkii clowns as they have been with agressive fish their whole life (and the anemone dont look good at all) so i wanted to move them from it .
So i sat and watched for 4 hours and any sign of agresson from the clarkii's i put the net in and they took off (they know)
So last night and today they are all fine together they even swim side by side,lotsa places to hide anyway.
Funny when i put the orange clown in the female looked really bad with huge bleaching spots and today all color is back .
I took the anemone out of tank doing really really bad looked like a balloon, it is still alive and then i see why , covered in spiders aruggggggggggg
So its still in the bowl and i changed the water ......... going to see if i can wait untill it relaxes and then get every one of them buggers off again .
then float it in the main tank and just wait and see.
But it dont look good at this point, but will still try untill either the end or the recovery.
Yes my friend is getting their 65 gl set up and they will get the baby sleeper goby when its bigger and i have taught it to eat the food they offer .
but with no sand who knows if it will survive ,but at least i know the parents can provide for their fry ,funny when i feed them pellets they always went into the hole , now i know they were feeding them lol
. i wont put any sand in for a month or 2 , but i will prepare and dry it out to get ready to put it back.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK well..........no more anemone,the tank was milky after a rub down from the spiders and think i may be loosing my brittle star because of it .
I couldnt do it i had hubby do it when i wasnt looking ,i just didnt have the heart .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats so sad... Sorry to hear blossom


----------

